# pics of my mischling babies



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So the babies are big enough to go into the big tank now...pulled out these ones and grabbed a pic of them. 4 Mosuras, 1 snow white and 3 Hinos.

These are the offspring of the BB and Snow white females to a Mischling (Taiwan BKK x CRS) bred by Yoyo in the US.



















I have some new smaller ones in both Black and Red from the Crown Red Mosura x Mischling but they won't be going in for a while and might go in a 8 gallon tank by themselves


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Hey Anna what ever happened to your red tigers? Are you able to get any more of these? Or getting rid of yours ever?


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

nice looking kids Anna lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Still have those Red Tigers and they are breeding, although slowly. I will be selling them off probably in the New Year, as I mentioned on my other post as I will be doing a lot of travelling with my Hubby now he's finally retired 

These are NOT readily available anywhere, I was given them as a favor from the actual breeder in the US...they don't come up for sale. These are red tigers that actually have red tiger striped offspring, not like the German ones that throw regular tiger offspring.

Thanks Tina....Mischlings look like low grade CRS/CBS just so you understand, they won't be quality white, but they carry the gene to produce BKK, WR, BB....the new Taiwan Bee coloration. You have to breed them back to the original Taiwans, and generally will get somewhere between 10-35% of Taiwans in the next generation, plus more Mischlings which now carry more genetic material for the Taiwan coloration....so in the 3rd generation you will get more and more BKK, WR and BB showing up.

Its a long process, but some hobbyists just like to do it this way just to see what comes out of the pot, others just go ahead and breed Taiwan x Taiwan, its a personal choice.  I did it just to see what would come out of the pot and used my top bred Mosura's to do it with, hoping that one day I will get the WR/BKK with the Mosura markings.


----------

